# IcedTea plugin crashing Arora...

## Etal

For some reason, icedtea started to crash Arora. Here's what I get as the output if I open cnn.com, for example:

```
$ arora cnn.com

*** glibc detected *** arora: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000005031b10 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6(+0x728d6)[0x7f9987bdb8d6]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x6c)[0x7f9987be067c]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_strfreev+0x25)[0x7f998717f3d5]

/usr/lib64/icedtea6/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so(NP_Initialize+0x789)[0x7f9978cf3c99]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x80a7db)[0x7f998a5b77db]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x80b3bd)[0x7f998a5b83bd]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x6e3024)[0x7f998a490024]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x6e09a4)[0x7f998a48d9a4]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x6e1458)[0x7f998a48e458]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x7d8954)[0x7f998a585954]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x697e80)[0x7f998a444e80]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x689fc8)[0x7f998a436fc8]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x69a509)[0x7f998a447509]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0xb47be1)[0x7f998a8f4be1]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x331e03)[0x7f998a0dee03]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x33c82c)[0x7f998a0e982c]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x3678ee)[0x7f998a1148ee]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x4176c5)[0x7f998a1c46c5]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x4246ea)[0x7f998a1d16ea]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x4248f2)[0x7f998a1d18f2]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x4323bf)[0x7f998a1df3bf]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x5ce14b)[0x7f998a37b14b]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x5cfa93)[0x7f998a37ca93]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x6077cc)[0x7f998a3b47cc]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x638cb4)[0x7f998a3e5cb4]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x64cea2)[0x7f998a3f9ea2]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x7c486b)[0x7f998a57186b]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x7c4ca4)[0x7f998a571ca4]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN7QObject5eventEP6QEvent+0x389)[0x7f99887e4bf9]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xac)[0x7f9988fd29ec]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x290)[0x7f9988fda000]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x8b)[0x7f99887d4fcb]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN23QCoreApplicationPrivate16sendPostedEventsEP7QObjectiP11QThreadData+0x2a6)[0x7f99887d7716]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x195823)[0x7f99887fe823]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x22d)[0x7f998715f4fd]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x3eeb8)[0x7f9987162eb8]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_iteration+0x80)[0x7f9987162fe0]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN20QEventDispatcherGlib13processEventsE6QFlagsIN10QEventLoop17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x73)[0x7f99887fe363]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(+0x259d0e)[0x7f998906fd0e]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x32)[0x7f99887d3922]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop4execE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0xd4)[0x7f99887d3cf4]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication4execEv+0xbb)[0x7f99887d79db]

arora[0x4d7cb5]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd)[0x7f9987b87bbd]

arora[0x434899]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00539000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 789931                         /usr/bin/arora

00738000-00739000 r--p 00138000 103:20000 789931                         /usr/bin/arora

00739000-0073d000 rw-p 00139000 103:20000 789931                         /usr/bin/arora

0073d000-0073e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

01769000-05144000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7f996e29d000-7f996e2a7000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 282482                 /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2.4.0

7f996e2a7000-7f996e4a6000 ---p 0000a000 103:20000 282482                 /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2.4.0

7f996e4a6000-7f996e4a7000 r--p 00009000 103:20000 282482                 /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2.4.0

7f996e4a7000-7f996e4a8000 rw-p 0000a000 103:20000 282482                 /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2.4.0

7f996e4a8000-7f996e4bc000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 1722426                /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

7f996e4bc000-7f996e6bc000 ---p 00014000 103:20000 1722426                /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

7f996e6bc000-7f996e6be000 r--p 00014000 103:20000 1722426                /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

7f996e6be000-7f996e6bf000 rw-p 00016000 103:20000 1722426                /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

7f996e6bf000-7f996e6c0000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 1589584                /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0

7f996e6c0000-7f996e8bf000 ---p 00001000 103:20000 1589584                /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0

7f996e8bf000-7f996e8c0000 r--p 00000000 103:20000 1589584                /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0

7f996e8c0000-7f996e8c1000 rw-p 00001000 103:20000 1589584                /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0

7f996e8c1000-7f996e8c6000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 412186                 /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0

7f996e8c6000-7f996eac5000 ---p 00005000 103:20000 412186                 /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0

7f996eac5000-7f996eac6000 r--p 00004000 103:20000 412186                 /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0

7f996eac6000-7f996eac7000 rw-p 00005000 103:20000 412186                 /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0

7f996eac7000-7f996eb92000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 1713541                /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2.0.0

7f996eb92000-7f996ed91000 ---p 000cb000 103:20000 1713541                /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2.0.0

7f996ed91000-7f996ed97000 r--p 000ca000 103:20000 1713541                /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2.0.0

7f996ed97000-7f996ed99000 rw-p 000d0000 103:20000 1713541                /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2.0.0

7f996ed99000-7f996edf8000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 664536                 /usr/lib64/libXt.so.6.0.0

7f996edf8000-7f996eff8000 ---p 0005f000 103:20000 664536                 /usr/lib64/libXt.so.6.0.0

7f996eff8000-7f996eff9000 r--p 0005f000 103:20000 664536                 /usr/lib64/libXt.so.6.0.0

7f996eff9000-7f996effe000 rw-p 00060000 103:20000 664536                 /usr/lib64/libXt.so.6.0.0

7f996effe000-7f996efff000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7f996efff000-7f996f03e000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 1705385                /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

7f996f03e000-7f996f23d000 ---p 0003f000 103:20000 1705385                /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

7f996f23d000-7f996f23e000 r--p 0003e000 103:20000 1705385                /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

7f996f23e000-7f996f242000 rw-p 0003f000 103:20000 1705385                /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

7f996f242000-7f996f25c000 r-xp 00000000 103:20000 1585904                /usr/lib64/libnssutil3.so.12

7f996f25c000-7f996f45b000 ---p 0001a000 103:20000 1585904                /usr/lib64/libnssutil3.so.12

7f996f45b000-7f996f460000 r--p 00019000 103:20000 1585904                /usr/lib64/libnssutil3.so.12Aborted

java version "1.6.0_18"

OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (Gentoo build 1.6.0_18-b18)

OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.0-b13, mixed mode)
```

Anyone else get that?

----------

## massimo

I had crashes with icedtea running JDownloader too so I switched back to Sun's JDK (or if you prefer JRE).

----------

## phajdan.jr

I'd recommend getting a useful backtrace (http://phajdan-jr.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-get-useful-backtraces-almost-for.html) and reporting a bug.

----------

## Etal

Thanks, I'll do that.

I just need to rebuild QtWebKit:

```
gdb> bt

#0  0x00007ffff49961a5 in *__GI_raise (sig=<value optimized out>) at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/raise.c:64

#1  0x00007ffff49975d0 in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92

#2  0x00007ffff49d1347 in __libc_message (do_abort=<value optimized out>, fmt=<value optimized out>) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/libc_fatal.c:186

#3  0x00007ffff49d68d6 in malloc_printerr (action=3, str=0x7ffff4a820f3 "free(): invalid pointer", ptr=<value optimized out>) at malloc.c:6264

#4  0x00007ffff49db67c in *__GI___libc_free (mem=<value optimized out>) at malloc.c:3738

#5  0x00007ffff3f7a3d5 in IA__g_strfreev (str_array=0x3fabde0) at gstrfuncs.c:2558

#6  0x00007fffe52f2c99 in plugin_test_appletviewer (browserTable=<value optimized out>, pluginTable=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.8.0/work/icedtea6-1.8/plugin/icedteanp/IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:1517

#7  NP_Initialize (browserTable=<value optimized out>, pluginTable=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.8.0/work/icedtea6-1.8/plugin/icedteanp/IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:2156

#8  0x00007ffff73b27db in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

#9  0x00007ffff73b33bd in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

    ...
```

----------

